# Does anyone use TPN+ from Tripica?



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I recieved a bottle of it through a trade with an employee there. I know it's not available in the US so I thought that some of the international members could speak on it.


----------



## daryn (Jul 25, 2008)

Never used it myself but it is massively popular here in the UK and gets great reviews, there is a shop in the UK called The Green Machine and it fertilises all its display tanks with TPN+, there is a website called UKAPS with loads of people who use it and will be able to answer any questions on it, the shop mentioned also has a good website with pics of there long term display tanks, i made the DIY version of it and it gets very close values to TPN+ and can be tweeked for different setups.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Thanks for the response, ill check out the site.



daryn said:


> Never used it myself but it is massively popular here in the UK and gets great reviews, there is a shop in the UK called The Green Machine and it fertilises all its display tanks with TPN+, there is a website called UKAPS with loads of people who use it and will be able to answer any questions on it, the shop mentioned also has a good website with pics of there long term display tanks, i made the DIY version of it and it gets very close values to TPN+ and can be tweeked for different setups.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

TNP+:
W/W% (Gew./Gew.%, P/P%):
N 1.34%, P 0.10%, K 1.03%, Mg 0,39%, S 0.91%, B 0.004%,
Cu 0.006%, Fe 0.07%, Mn 0.04%, Mo 0.002%, Zn 0.002%.
HEEDTA, DTPA, E123.

TNP:
W/W% (Gew./Gew.%, P/P%):
K 0.80%, Mg 0,39%, S 0.91%, B 0.004%, Cu 0.006%, Fe 0.07%,
Mn 0.04%, Mo 0.002%, Zn 0.002%.
HEEDTA, DTPA, E123.

Looks like it's basically TMG + macro ferts...doesn't look like you'll have to dose anything else.

Interesting, considering the fact that the P and Fe don't precipitate each other out.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Thats why I was so happy when I got it from Martin. No more dry dosing (for the most part).



epicfish said:


> TNP+:
> W/W% (Gew./Gew.%, P/P%):
> N 1.34%, P 0.10%, K 1.03%, Mg 0,39%, S 0.91%, B 0.004%,
> Cu 0.006%, Fe 0.07%, Mn 0.04%, Mo 0.002%, Zn 0.002%.
> ...


----------



## Indignation (Mar 9, 2008)

epicfish said:


> TNP+:
> W/W% (Gew./Gew.%, P/P%):
> N 1.34%, P 0.10%, K 1.03%, Mg 0,39%, S 0.91%, B 0.004%,
> Cu 0.006%, Fe 0.07%, Mn 0.04%, Mo 0.002%, Zn 0.002%.
> ...


I read somewhere it was possible due to the form of iron Tropica uses, it doesn't precipitate out like most forms of iron chelates do.

Regarding the original post, I can't imagine it being bad stuff, I use the plain TPN and its amazing. Works very well for me.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I Hhave been using TPN for a couple of years now and have had no problems. When I saw TPN+ on Tropicas website about a year abo I thought that it would be the end all to dosing my nano, then I found out it was not available in the US. I was fortunate enough to be contacted by a rep from the company about swapping some plants for it!!



Indignation said:


> I read somewhere it was possible due to the form of iron Tropica uses, it doesn't precipitate out like most forms of iron chelates do.
> 
> Regarding the original post, I can't imagine it being bad stuff, I use the plain TPN and its amazing. Works very well for me.


----------



## daryn (Jul 25, 2008)

I made a all in one fertiliser using the usefull information on a site called James Planted Tank, i used the ingredients based on his PMDD+PO4 formula.

10g potassium nitrate
1g potassium phosphate (monobasic)
4g potassium sulphate
8g magnesium sulphate heptahydrate (epsom salts)
6g aqua essentials trace elements mix (UK based site)
0.5g E300 ascorbic acid
0.2g E202 potassium sorbate
500ml distilled water

He came up with these amounts for ease of dosing his 200L tank so 25ml per dose, he says with these ingredients dosing is 5ml per 40L and each 5ml adds:

1.5 ppm nitrate
0.15 ppm phosphate 
1.5 ppm potassium
0.2 ppm magnesium

I would recommend looking up his site as it explains it in full detail along with loads of other really cool stuff, he is also a member of the website UKAPS and there are a few threads on this subject on there.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

Very nice. Im sure it would be allot cheaper then using TPN.



daryn said:


> I made a all in one fertiliser using the usefull information on a site called James Planted Tank, i used the ingredients based on his PMDD+PO4 formula.
> 
> 10g potassium nitrate
> 1g potassium phosphate (monobasic)
> ...


----------

